# Thinking of getting a crossover nylon string guitar



## pfizer (Sep 13, 2018)

Hey guys, hoping for some help. 

I'm thinking of buying a nylon string guitar with a slim neck -- I already have a steel-string Taylor and I'm thinking of buying a *Taylor 312-CeN*. 

However, I've also heard good things about Cordoba guitars and I'm interested in their *Cordoba Fusion 14* model. 

Any advice on what I should get?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 13, 2018)

Taylor is always the best option.


----------



## LordCashew (Oct 12, 2018)

Taylors are significantly better-built than Cordobas in my experience. I would still try to play one first though, as their expression system electronics are not for everyone. I actually prefer their older Fishman electronics for anything but solo situations...


----------



## Lemonbaby (Oct 12, 2018)

The Cordoba doesn't even cost half of the Taylor. You should compare guitars at least in the same league. That said, I personally wouldn't ever spend a thought about getting a Taylor when it comes to classical guitars. And you could probably give "real" classical guitars a chance, you'll get used to the wide/flat ferret quickly...


----------



## LordCashew (Oct 16, 2018)

Lemonbaby said:


> The Cordoba doesn't even cost half of the Taylor. You should compare guitars at least in the same league. That said, I personally wouldn't ever spend a thought about getting a Taylor when it comes to classical guitars. And you could probably give "real" classical guitars a chance, you'll get used to the wide/flat ferret quickly...



This brings up a good point. Though the Taylor is more immediately playable for someone coming from electric/steel string and works great plugged in, you can get better unplugged tone from a real classical at a fraction of the Taylor cost.

When I started studying classical, the first nice nylon-string I got was a Taylor NS72ce. Honestly, it was a mistake. Though the "crossover" neck makes for an easy transition, the narrower string spacing actually makes some classical repertoire _harder _to play, especially if you have fat fingertips like me. And though the Taylors sound pretty good acoustically considering their reduced size, a real classical guitar can sound much better for less. My current main classical was about half as expensive as the Taylor and outperforms it in power, clarity and character. And though the neck is wider, it is really no harder to play.

If you really only need a crossover for plugged-in situations, the Taylor is a very good quality instrument and will be reliable. But in my opinion, it will limit you if you want to play legit classical music or record with a microphone.

Also worth considering is that the quality of the Taylor over a cheaper crossover may not be immediately apparent in a live mix. I've been using a Cordoba GK studio in most plugged-in situations and it honestly sounds just fine. The Fishman Presys electronics it comes with sound quite good, and I worry much less about anything happening to the guitar since it cost about a fourth as much.


----------



## NateFalcon (Oct 16, 2018)

Carvin and (gulp, now Kiesel)
makes killer nylon electric neck-thru’s that are pretty cool...not acoustic but I found tons of stuff to do with mine


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 16, 2018)

For what it's worth, that kiesel model is not neck through, and a chunk of that model's cost is in the synth access Electronics system, in addition to the normal Piezo pickup and preamp... so unless you're plugging into even more equipment for Midi instruments, it's definitely Overkill. I definitely miss their cl450 model... But maybe it would still be around if I had ever gotten off my ass and bought one.


----------



## Suho (Feb 22, 2019)

Late response, but I have a Cordoba Fusion 12 Rose. I've had it for a few years now. I absolutely love it. It's loud and clear and warm. I am not trying to play classical music, so I assume if you are you would be better served with a real classical guitar. I also can't speak for the amplification because I never plug it in. The onboard tuner is nice but the battery seems to always die very soon. I play without a battery in there now. 

I'm very happy with it ; I got it at Sweetwater.


----------



## spudmunkey (Feb 22, 2019)

LordIronSpatula said:


> Taylors are significantly better-built than Cordobas in my experience.



While true, to me the Taylor definitely *feels* less like what I want a nylon string to feel like. It felt *too* solid, if that makes any sense. Kinda like Carvin's AC175...picking up a 24-fret neck-through with a thin body and narrow nut, I just don't _feel_ like I'm playing an acoustic, so I even find myself instinctually playing different songs than I would on an acoustic.

But then again, I'm a nylon string novice/noob and I don't think I could pick out a $500 vs a $5,000 nylon string guitar in a blind test.


----------



## Catalyst Collide (Feb 22, 2019)

I've been jonesing for one of the Godin Multiac nylon strings, but I've yet to play one.


----------



## LordCashew (Feb 23, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> While true, to me the Taylor definitely *feels* less like what I want a nylon string to feel like. It felt *too* solid, if that makes any sense. Kinda like Carvin's AC175...picking up a 24-fret neck-through with a thin body and narrow nut, I just don't _feel_ like I'm playing an acoustic, so I even find myself instinctually playing different songs than I would on an acoustic.
> 
> But then again, I'm a nylon string novice/noob and I don't think I could pick out a $500 vs a $5,000 nylon string guitar in a blind test.



Taylor nylons don't feel right to me, an experienced classical guitarist, either. I wouldn't say the issue is how "solid" they feel per se, although I think I get where you're coming from on that. Many nice classical guitars - including my main one - are lightly built, which seems to be a big contributing factor in their sound. But I have also heard a really powerful one that was as heavy as a Les Paul. No joke - the guy giving a masterclass with it let me hold it to see for myself.

While I agree that the build style of the Taylor does make it feel atypical, at least, my real gripe with it is the feel of the neck. It's great to have a smaller, faster neck if you want to play styles that typically cross over from other types of guitar, like jazz or basic fingerstyle. But the tighter string spacing can make legit classical repertoire with complicated arpeggios a pain in the ass to play cleanly, at least for a guy with big fingers like me. For example, with reduced space for the left hand, it's hard to avoid nicking open strings that are supposed to ring in between fretted notes in something like Villa-Lobos VII.


----------



## spudmunkey (Feb 23, 2019)

NateFalcon said:


> Carvin and (gulp, now Kiesel)
> makes killer nylon electric neck-thru’s that are pretty cool...not acoustic but I found tons of stuff to do with mine
> View attachment 64600
> View attachment 64601



. I miss their old Cl450, which was actually hollow. It didnt have the synth electronics, either, which I wouldn't use... but kudos to those who do/can.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 23, 2019)

rule of thumb with acoustics and especially nylon string guitars is always try before you buy.
I have a cordoba gypsy kings sig guitar, and it's great sounding for what I paid. It's actually a good middle ground between a dedicated classical/flamenco guitar and a crossover guitar since the neck is slightly thinner than a typical classical, and it has the electronics and upper fret access of a crossover. 
I don't think taylor makes that great of nylon strings personally. For that pricepoint there's lots of other options out there.


----------



## Suho (Feb 23, 2019)

I wasn't even aware of Taylor nylon strings. Their electric and steel string guitars are great but i suspect the nylons were a bit of an after-thought. I've never played or owned a Godin i didn't like or love. I'm planning on buying another soon, but I'm not sure the Multiacs are what the OP is looking for here.

I do highly recommend the Cordobas.


----------



## LordCashew (Feb 23, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I have a cordoba gypsy kings sig guitar, and it's great sounding for what I paid. It's actually a good middle ground between a dedicated classical/flamenco guitar and a crossover guitar since the neck is slightly thinner than a typical classical, and it has the electronics and upper fret access of a crossover.



That's actually my preferred "stage" nylon at the moment. I agree with what you say about it being a good middleground - while the neck isn't bulky, it's still wide enough. I honestly prefer it over my Taylor NS72 mainly for that reason. The Taylor has lower action, sounds a bit nicer, and looks a LOT nicer, but the narrow neck throws me off.

By the way, there are some "real" classical guitars with necks like the GK. I violated your "try before buying rule," lucked out and got a good one on Ebay LOL...



Suho said:


> I wasn't even aware of Taylor nylon strings. Their electric and steel string guitars are great but i suspect the nylons were a bit of an after-thought.



Totally. Bob Taylor acknowledges that their nylons aren't legit classical guitars and that they're aimed at customers who want to get nylon sounds out of a guitar that plays like a Taylor. Apparently a real classical guitar made by Taylor has been an ongoing project for years.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 23, 2019)

LordIronSpatula said:


> That's actually my preferred "stage" nylon at the moment. I agree with what you say about it being a good middleground - while the neck isn't bulky, it's still wide enough. I honestly prefer it over my Taylor NS72 mainly for that reason. The Taylor has lower action, sounds a bit nicer, and looks a LOT nicer, but the narrow neck throws me off.
> 
> By the way, there are some "real" classical guitars with necks like the GK. I violated your "try before buying rule," lucked out and got a good one on Ebay LOL...
> 
> ...


I tried close to 60+ classical guitars before I bought my gypsy kings cordoba. It just sounded the best to me for the price range it was in, but it definitely doesn't hurt that I didn't pay anywhere near full boot for it. It's a brighter sounding guitar than my all rosewood ibby, but once I slapped some different strings on it warmed up a considerable amount ( I usually use either labella high tension strings or gold plated strings from augustine).

If you ever get the chance go check out rainsong guitars. They have some rare nylon string versions that just sound amazing due to the carbon fiber construction. I can hit 4th fret harmonics and have it ring out with no problem on a rainsong (which is exceedingly difficult to do with most classical guitars imo).


----------



## Suho (Feb 24, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I tried close to 60+ classical guitars before I bought my gypsy kings cordoba. It just sounded the best to me for the price range it was in, but it definitely doesn't hurt that I didn't pay anywhere near full boot for it. It's a brighter sounding guitar than my all rosewood ibby, but once I slapped some different strings on it warmed up a considerable amount ( I usually use either labella high tension strings or gold plated strings from augustine).
> 
> If you ever get the chance go check out rainsong guitars. They have some rare nylon string versions that just sound amazing due to the carbon fiber construction. I can hit 4th fret harmonics and have it ring out with no problem on a rainsong (which is exceedingly difficult to do with most classical guitars imo).



That's interesting to hear about the rainsongs, because generally I thought carbon fiber electrics are known for having a much purer fundamental tone without many harmonics. Or maybe I'm confusing that with graphite, although often the two are used together. My old Modulus bass certainly was like that.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 24, 2019)

Suho said:


> That's interesting to hear about the rainsongs, because generally I thought carbon fiber electrics are known for having a much purer fundamental tone without many harmonics. Or maybe I'm confusing that with graphite, although often the two are used together. My old Modulus bass certainly was like that.


It was a pure carbon fiber acoustic. the current ones with fiberglass/carbon fiber mixes aren't nearly as unique sounding imo (the fiber glass dulls the high end and warms the sound up a lot). 
Graphite acoustics are supposedly similar to the glass/cf hybrids where it's a bit warmer and less "hifi" than pure cf.


----------



## Thick (Mar 5, 2019)

I got one of these as a backup/travel guitar. I really like it.

Ibanez G207CWCNT Solid Top Classical Acoustic 7-String Guitar


----------



## Suho (Mar 24, 2019)

Pfizer, did you make a choice our pick up a guitar? I'm curious what you think.


----------



## pfizer (Apr 3, 2019)

Thanks for all the responses everyone. I've actually put getting a nylon-string on the backburner for now, mostly because I don't really play acoustic these days and space is limited.


----------



## LordCashew (Apr 9, 2019)

Thick said:


> I got one of these as a backup/travel guitar. I really like it.
> 
> Ibanez G207CWCNT Solid Top Classical Acoustic 7-String Guitar



I have the 8 string version. You can tell it's an affordable guitar by how it looks and feels, but it delivers surprisingly legit classical tone.


----------

